# dsi sd slot hacked to play roms (video proof)



## zachsupercoolvid (Jul 28, 2009)

hey guys i hacked my dsi sd card slot to play roms with the zc sd card heres the link to the video .....the video tells you evey thing you need to know 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuEwsys4i5c


if you have and ? let me know


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

No.. it cant be.. i did see you paused on the video... and then continue in which the cart is on.. so one word: fake..


----------



## GenesisX (Jul 28, 2009)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> No.. it cant be.. i did see you paused on the video... and then continue in which the cart is on.. so one word: fake..


yeah i saw it too... (1:27) Um.. Fake?


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 28, 2009)

... You wrote zc on a sd card which you ripped off the label. You did pause and maigcally your dsi moved up a few cm and it looked like you turned off your ds. Which I would like to ask what happened to the boot screen then.


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Jul 28, 2009)

how many times do i have to tell you i changed the lighting on a dsi you push select and up on the volume button and why would i have a song called elit beat agents


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> ... You wrote zc on a sd card which you ripped off the label.



That is funny as hell..


----------



## wolfeman (Jul 28, 2009)

newcomer with this only post, comes in outta nowhere...  and what is this "ZC" crap?  the card has a had written ZC on it, what is the significance of that?  and how bloody obvious that you say up front that at 1:27 you "changed the contrast" I mean you can't be any more blatantly full of shit dude.

please do not even bother refuting it unless you can prove it with an unedited, non-jerky video and some technical details about how you did the hack


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Jul 28, 2009)

OK YOU ASS HOLE I WILL MAKE A NEW VIDEO SHOWING HOW IT WORKS !!!!


----------



## Wintrale (Jul 28, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> OK YOU ASS HOLE I WILL MAKE A NEW VIDEO SHOWING HOW IT WORKS !!!!



That'd be nice.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 28, 2009)

I somehow doubt it will be as "good" as the first.


----------



## asdf (Jul 28, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> OK YOU ASS HOLE I WILL MAKE A NEW VIDEO SHOWING HOW IT WORKS !!!!


If you do genuinely get this to work I will back flip off of the Grand Canyon while eating a cactus.


----------



## Keeley (Jul 28, 2009)

Whoa its like a flame thread here, zach I think you should put more proof, and maybe people will believe you,, many people here ( Like myself ) are very sceptical  and there only a few people who know what there doing with the DSi hacking so if you have proof show it and put us all to shame


----------



## kennypu (Jul 28, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> OK YOU ASS HOLE I WILL MAKE A NEW VIDEO SHOWING HOW IT WORKS !!!!


lol, you make me smile x]
nyways, all though this is probobly bs, it'll be cool if you are telling the truth. if not you're just a dumbass


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 28, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> how many times do i have to tell you i changed the lighting on a dsi you push select and up on the volume button and why would i have a song called elit beat agents


Okay then why did you have to turn off the lighting anyways? You could just rename any song into Elite Beat Agents anyways.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Jul 28, 2009)

nowhere in the video does it say how to even get the files and use them


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 28, 2009)

If this is real I have to ask 3 things.
1: How was this done because the DSi Sound feature won't read a .nds file
2: Why did you put the camera close on the buttons when you launched the game?
3: Explain this...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

So you're trying to say that you manged to load a rom from the SD card by renaming it to a music file?  That's about as likely as me getting my own living Christina Applegate by loading a picture of her into Winamp.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Jul 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> So you're trying to say that you manged to load a rom from the SD card by renaming it to a music file?  That's about as likely as me getting my own living Christina Applegate by loading a picture of her into Winamp.



Speak for yourself. I have 4 Christina Applegates locked in my basement.


----------



## Keeley (Jul 28, 2009)

A crazy idea today might be an amazing breakthrough tomorrow, but in this case if Zach doesn't show proof well it'll just be another prank


----------



## dice (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll stick this in the EOF for now until you can post proof that is more reliable.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit I want one NOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 28, 2009)

what did I miss?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

Someone claiming that they managed to get their DSi to run roms through the SD clot.  All it took was renaming a rom to a music file and hey presto it loaded!  How stupid are Team Twiizers, going through all that unnecessary hacking when all they had to do was rename the .nds file.


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Jul 28, 2009)

ok i put more PROOF ON YOUTUBE TO SHOW THAT IT CAN PLAY ROMS !!!!! 

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDc7XqqXEq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDc7XqqXEq0[/url]

there i hope your happy

*Posts merged*



			
				dice said:
			
		

> I'll stick this in the EOF for now until you can post proof that is more reliable.



[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDc7XqqXEq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDc7XqqXEq0[/url]
proof


----------



## Pendor (Jul 28, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> ok i put more PROOF ON YOUTUBE TO SHOW THAT IT CAN PLAY ROMS !!!!!
> 
> [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDc7XqqXEq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDc7XqqXEq0[/url]
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

All the stuff you're showing on the PC is unreadable due to NYPD Blue camerawork.  You also loaded a Katie Perry song which turned out to be game?!?  And finally what did you edit out at around the 1:43 mark?  Am I to believe that you went from epileptic camera work to having steadicam camera work for a second or 2 and then back to having bells palsy?


----------



## GenesisX (Jul 28, 2009)

so how exactly did you load line rider from the song "I Kissed a girl" ?
Um.. pause @ :46, 1:42-1:43


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Jul 28, 2009)

can u post the necessary files here or another site? and will it work on ez-flash Vi?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> can u post the necessary files here or another site? and will it work on ez-flash Vi?



I think you'd be better off asking if it works on PAL.


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 28, 2009)

well im not a hacking pro well i am a big freaking noob at it and to computers put your first video was bad i saw a card top left corner at 3:26 but second one is mroe convincing but i cant judge this in any way because im a noob to all this sutff :/

EDIT: wow i thought i was gonna be first looking at it after second video but all of you beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you guys have alot better reviews
Second Edit: I suck at reviews and noticing stuff but its true at 1:43 or near there it looks liek you skippedsomething


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

You really want to convince people you've done it? Explain what you did and why it works instead of posting poorly edited videos.

edit : Or howabout doing a live webcam broadcast showing the process from start to finish.


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Jul 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You really want to convince people you've done it? Explain what you did and why it works instead of posting poorly edited videos.
> 
> edit : Or howabout doing a live webcam broadcast showing the process from start to finish.



i only have a flip video camra and it sucks


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then explain in detail exactly what you did and why it works.


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 28, 2009)

yes explain very detailed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (even thought i dont have a dsi) i want to know how u did this ....-.-


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

UnseenHero said:
			
		

> yes explain very detailed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here, you might want to have this handy for when he does.


----------



## sadak5 (Jul 28, 2009)

I must say, since a programmer side, two things:

1.- the file you show, besides of being opened in notepad, it shows a couple of string of chars repeated again and again and again.

2:- when you "load" the rom, there is a major pause in the video. First the DSi is in an angle and when the rom loads, the camera is in another angle and also closer than before loading the song.


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 28, 2009)

That so gonna be usefulthanks i thought this was sooooooooooooooooooo legit
This comment refers to Trolley


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 28, 2009)

All you did was stop recording a vid of your bad taste in music then load it from the Acekard2i and start recording again. 
And if you need it... How did it work when there was "no cart in"?

And still waiting on that guide on getting the "custom firmware" and getting it to load ROMs from the sound channel


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 28, 2009)

How'd the light go from near the bottom to the middle without us seeing it. You also said you have an Acekard 2i inside which always could mean you paused the recording and used the Acekard to boot up a rom without us seeing. Go try one of the hybrid games first then maybe just maybe we would believe you. I agree show us the whole process and how to do it. Stop saying you have a zc sd card that runs roms. That's a bunch of crap, we all can see you wrote zc and ripped of the original label.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 28, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> How'd the light go from near the bottom to the middle without us seeing it. You also said you have an Acekard 2i inside which always could mean you paused the recording and used the Acekard to boot up a rom without us seeing. Go try one of the hybrid games first then maybe just maybe we would believe you. I agree show us the whole process and how to do it.


I've been saying that since about the start of the topic XD.


Anyone notice this got moved to a randomish forum? XD


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey im gonna go out and buy my self an "Unseen" SD card its alot better than "ZC" mainly because it doesnt exist
Ya its very radonmish i find
and i am saying alot of randomish stuff and for that imsorry
nah just kidding u just feel like bieng sarcastic now


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dude, lol XD
You can clearly see a flashcart on the table on 3:26 or so and on 1:26 (i think) you either had a seizure or you're full with bullshit, you're like 10 or so and you think people will believe when they see a missing frame.

Note: You say that you have this magical ZC hard? Omfg i'm going to crap my pants! I mean you just peeled off the sticker and wrote ZC on it XD


----------



## bobrules (Jul 28, 2009)

Where can I download romz? CAN I HAS ROMZ


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 28, 2009)

This reminds me of those kids who made the fake Softmod loader for the Wii back in September lol.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 28, 2009)

It's the next beve everyone!


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 28, 2009)

>.> That's not a good thing is it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want another beve/aerohex/x-mah-D/.... er um other hims.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 28, 2009)

This is such a fail thread


----------



## Keeley (Jul 28, 2009)

Damn I wish my first topic was hot, but back then I don't think there was much to lie about xD


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 28, 2009)

I totally lol'd.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 28, 2009)

this is nothing but internet masturbation. There is no ZC card, there is no SD card hack, this is just some 10 year old troll trying to get you to say "OMFG TELLZ ME HOW TO DOO THIZZZ!!!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the ZC are the kids initials or something.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a "lol epic failz" moment


----------



## kend09g (Jul 28, 2009)

AHAHAHAH


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 28, 2009)

prolly is.
Zach Csomething


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 28, 2009)

HI THAR!!
CAN SUM1 HALP ME HACK MA DSI TO PLAY PS3 GUMZ!!!!!!!11
I ARE SERIUS!!!11


----------



## zephyral_13 (Jul 28, 2009)

zach got burned ! 

You FAIL FOREVER!


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

I can playz PSP ROMz files on DSi sd slot? I wantz!


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Jul 28, 2009)

i stuck my dsi into my girlfrends vagina and out came a mutant child that hcked teh DSi to play ma wiizz


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 28, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> OK YOU ASS HOLE I WILL MAKE A NEW VIDEO SHOWING HOW IT WORKS !!!!








I predict this will be the last post we see from Mr ZC...

Feel sorry for him though, all that effort and not even one bite.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 28, 2009)

Now this is EoF material. Guy comes outta nowhere with something he knows is gonna cause a ruckus.

Great job Zach whatever.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 28, 2009)

Did this topic start off in EoF or was it moved there?  If it was an EoF post in the first place maybe it's just a wind-up rather than a serious attempt to try and appear elite.


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Did this topic start off in EoF or was it moved there?  If it was an EoF post in the first place maybe it's just a wind-up rather than a serious attempt to try and appear elite.



It wasn't. Read Dice's post, he moved it to EOF.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 28, 2009)

I kissed a girl and I liked it (im a grrl btw)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I kissed a girl and I liked it (im a grrl btw)



Do you have videotape evidence to prove your claim?


----------



## Keeley (Jul 28, 2009)

This thread is awesome, flaming someone, lying bout hakcing, and talking bout girls kissing girls traits of a good thread!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hads it but I losses it


----------



## bh123 (Jul 28, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i took it muhahahaha


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2009)

I hacked my mobile phone to play Wii games. You have to run my awesome ISO-2-JAR converter first, though.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 28, 2009)

bh123 said:
			
		

> i took it muhahahaha


NOOOOOOOOOO!!! Now people won't ever believe him/her/it!


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 28, 2009)

I just discovered how to play N64 on my GBA! You just need the GS Slot-2 and put the special BOOTEX code on there it goes! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MVLP3BOWUA DETAILED VID! :yayn64:


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 28, 2009)

the NES i bought from nintendo can play PS7 games.
the disc goes up ur ass and ur ready to play.
anybody wanna try?


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 28, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> the NES i bought from nintendo can play PS7 games.
> the disc goes up ur ass and ur ready to play.
> anybody wanna try?



I think shitting pancakes for the rest of my life would be fun. :yayps7:


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 28, 2009)

It turns out this IS legit.  I discovered a guide with step by step instructions doing this without an Acekard2i.  I made a very detailed how-to video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 28, 2009)

ZOMG IT WORKS! 



Spoiler



Yeah saw that coming.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 28, 2009)

Omg this is fantastic.



Spoiler: Youtube Clip



I actually memorized the rick roll youtube link that most people give so I don't click on it.


----------



## kennypu (Jul 29, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Omg this is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol whats the point of memorizing it if it tells you when you click on it -.- its not like it hurts. lol


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 29, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I kissed a girl and I liked it (im a grrl btw)


Hawt, nothin better then some girl on girl action once and a while


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 29, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Well there goes my fapping for this weekend!


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 29, 2009)

I think I should help get this thread back on track.

So yeah, HEY everyone, that guy found a way to load DS games off of an SD card. Amazing eh?
Too bad I don't have a DSi, but yeah I still believe you about finding that amazing exploit.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Mr. Dave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 29, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Sorry Mr. Dave



That's ok Mr N, I can always visit alt.binaries.handheld.fun.


----------



## dudenator (Jul 29, 2009)

f-f-f-f-f-f-f-faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake!!


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 29, 2009)

By the looks of this thread, I won't be surprised if this gets stickied by Toni.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 29, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> By the looks of this thread, I won't be surprised if this gets stickied by Toni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 29, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*BIFF!!!*


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 29, 2009)

Boulder International Film Festival?


----------



## Domination (Jul 29, 2009)

Bastards in France Fapping?


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Boner!!


----------



## david432111 (Jul 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Tv9eElWc4

He just posted a new video, and again you can clearly see that he pauses it at 1.05. LOL at him lol.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 29, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> I have a Boner!!



I know!!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 29, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Boulder International Film Festival?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and... I second that one.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 31, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Boulder International Film Festival?


Close, in Brisbane the Brisbane International Film Festival is happening around this time (No joke type in BIFF Brisbane into google). B-Blue your psychic powers never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Ducky (Jul 31, 2009)

I MADE A FLASHCART FOR THE DS WHICH MAKES YOU CAPABLE OF HAVING ALL SONGS AND GAMES IN THE WORLD IN JUST 1 CLICK!!

ALSO PLAYS PS3 BACKUPS!


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Jul 31, 2009)

i wonder what happened to the guy who started this thread, he hasn't been back in a while...


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 1, 2009)

The EoF ate him whole.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 1, 2009)

Hahahah. Hilarious!


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 1, 2009)

This has made my day.  Can't believe i only read this until today :rolf:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 1, 2009)

lolwut?
lern2use something better than windows movie maker,
at least that way it'd look convincing (also, with windows movie maker, theres a little something called a "timeline" view. you use it for splicing.

also


			
				zachsupergayvideos said:
			
		

> MY MOMMY BOUGHT ME A DSI AND I FOUND AN SD CARD!
> I ALSO FOUND A THING ON MY COMPUTER CALLED "NOTEPAD" AND IT GOES REAL GREAT WITH COPYING AND PASTING



its amazing what you can find on the internet...


----------



## Advi (Aug 1, 2009)

Loooool. This thread is so full of fail it wins.


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Aug 1, 2009)

i JUST PUT UP THE DOWLOAD LINK FOR THE FILES NEED TO RUN THE ROMS !!!!!!

*Posts merged*



			
				ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> i wonder what happened to the guy who started this thread, he hasn't been back in a while...



i am still here oh yea dowload link has been put up on the video

*Posts merged*

DOWLOAD LINK HAS BEEN PUT UP TO DOWLOAD THE FILES FOR THE ROMS 

LINK IS IN THE VIDEO 

ENJOY


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 1, 2009)

Why did you make a torrent?
So the 'hack' involves the music too? calling bs on this too.
I looked up the file names on google and it returned Imovie08 \private\ directory and files from an nds rom. hurr hurr.


----------



## GenesisX (Aug 1, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Why did you make a torrent?


1. Hes stupid..
2.(one was Best)
3. He wants you to suffer.
4.Probably not real.(might check it)
EDIT
I think it is fake.. (i hate opening torrents) just by looking at the Description...(Just replace all your files....(


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Aug 1, 2009)

if you reaoy want to see a fail go to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sLAtUgLQ1A


FAIL


----------



## GenesisX (Aug 1, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> if you reaoy want to see a fail go to this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sLAtUgLQ1A
> 
> ...


whats fail is how many people watched the video


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread is epic.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 1, 2009)

What's fail is you zach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For all I know you could have hooked up a computer with that image. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree why a torrent that makes you even less credible since people just uses .rar .zip .7z for file sharing.


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> This thread is epic.



You must have overlooked a lot of Lord Antonkan's threads!

J/K

I don't understand why OP is still continuing with this joke. This kind of attention is something netizens would not appreciate, so don't make yourself look like a clown

So..... anybody tried it? There is a 1% cahnce it might be real. And 19% is taken up for brickers and rickrolls. Last 80%? Its a hoax!


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 1, 2009)

I would try it but I wouldn't trust him or his torrent. Especially one from megaupload.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

There's a .0001% chance this is real.  I calculated that out myself.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

I just read over on GBATMW that he was trying to charge 30 bucks for the card, I laughed so hard a little bit of pee came out.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 1, 2009)

o.o $30 a card as in the sd card? Pretty sure I saw that somewhere on his vid. Right something about him paying $25 or so for his sd.


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I just read over on GBATMW that he was trying to charge 30 bucks for the card, I laughed so hard a little bit of pee came out.



The ZC card?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> o.o $30 a card as in the sd card? Pretty sure I saw that somewhere on his vid. Right something about him paying $25 or so for his sd.



Yep, for the SD card.  It probably does say it in his vid, I never bothered to read any of the text, it's hard to see when tears are coming out of your eyes from laughing so hard!


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread should totally be stickied.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 1, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> ... You wrote zc on a sd card which you ripped off the label.


Quotes my self on the sd card.


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

Anybody fell for him yet? LOL ZC cards for 30 bucks.

Oi OP! How much for 4gb?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

If he says he paid 25 bucks for the card then maybe ZC = "Zach conned"?


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 1, 2009)

That made sense.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 1, 2009)

Look! I think I found the ZC for sale!

ZC

Okay, here's the real one:

ZC Card

I just thought of some stuff ZC can stand for.

Zelda Classic
Zack and Cody
Zanger Comittee
Zebra Cut


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 2, 2009)

I have an SD card with "SS" written on it! Super uber mega hax!!

Let's start the bidding at £50!


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been connected to the torrent for 24 hours, and he isn't seeding it... lol...

all that's in it is a bunch of pictures he took with his DSi camera, and a bunch of songs... I don't see any hacks what so ever even in the file list...


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe the music has some special code in it that launches a picture app that inspects the pictures that are really images of the code for the app and then it reads it and creates the app. That way the kid isn't sharing a program that can be used to pirate games.

Wow my English sucks today.


----------



## zidane_genome (Aug 6, 2009)

Went thru the file listing again... I see the Halloween Theme Song.m4a (btw kid, get rid of iTunes)...

If I run that one, do I get the Atari 2600 Halloween game?????

Or if I run Birthday Sex, do I indeed get birthday sex?  Your mom's lookin mighty tasty!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 6, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is bigger!!!!


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think ZC is supposed to be "ZachCard" or "ZahDisc" (like SD is SanDisk or Sandisc i don't know)


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 8, 2009)

XD

I had this thread in my favorites for quite a while.  I like how the dude yells in his posts.  As if he tries to act tough or something.
Speaking of which... where's that dude?  Haven't seen him for 3 or so pages.  Notice he says different stuff on the other forum link in the video.


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Aug 9, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> XD
> 
> I had this thread in my favorites for quite a while.  I like how the dude yells in his posts.  As if he tries to act tough or something.
> Speaking of which... where's that dude?  Haven't seen him for 3 or so pages.  Notice he says different stuff on the other forum link in the video.



i am still here


----------



## updowners (Aug 9, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> [BnC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA gtfo


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> [BnC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU



Spoiler











LOL, I'm just dumbstruck by why'd you do so,ething like that? Are you still planning to continue with the totally obvious scam? Or can you start a new scam avout playing PSP ISOs on DS?


----------



## GenesisX (Aug 9, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> zachsupercoolvideos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol actually, My Latest scam is to get a NDS to turn into a Computer


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 9, 2009)

GenesisX said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@zachbadinferiorlousypoorrottensecond-rateuncoolvideos: Notice that you have only 4 posts.  Maybe you just joined to scam people?  And I'm downloading the torrent.

@Domination: At least NDS games are playable on a PSP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@GenesisX: I'd buy it XD


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW ^ 9 pages?


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh noez a newbie!

Don't believe this Hypershad12.  It's probably fake (and by the looks of his torrent, I'm am getting nowhere as I am getting nowhere past 0 bytes.  SEED IT OR WHATEVER!)


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> At least NDS games are playable on a PSP


FUCK YOU TEH PSP CAN"T RUN DS GAMEZ @ FULL SPEEEED YOU NEEDZ TEH ZC CARD TO EMULATE IT!

ZC CARD IS GOD


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 10, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP!? It was FAKE!?.... Oh wait... I knew that...


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 10, 2009)

Zach, do you like cabbage?


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

WIN!!! EPIC WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






(ok so maybe it IS a fail...)


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a fail.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 11, 2009)

@ Domination: The "ZC card" wouldn't even fit inside a PSP (yes, you're stuipid), 



			
				RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> zachsupercoolvideos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGZ IT'S FAKE?!  THIS CAN'T BE HAPPENING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why'd you even try to convince people it was real?  Sheesh, kid.  Get a life.  And a job.  And a girlfriend.  And a car.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is fucking embarassing, troll OP is a complete fucking failure at life and should commit suicide.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree.  What a waste of time.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

C'Mon, thsi got moved to the EOF and everyone had fun.

And everyone could've seen it was fake from the first video.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> thsi


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> > thsi



thsi


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thsi?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*T*ypo,
*H*owever, it was
*S*everely
*I*nnocent


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Da-Bomb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clever acronym.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 11, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> C'Mon, thsi got moved to the EOF and *everyone had fun.*



... *POINTS GUN TO HIS OWN HEAD*


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Da-Bomb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brian117 for mod!


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont see any of you guys making anything this popualra


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> i dont see any of you guys making anything this popualra



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=173086


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> i dont see any of you guys making anything this popualra



You've mistake popularity for being laughed at.  And like Brian said, his thread's loads more popular.  There's looooooooads of threads that are actually popular and actually contributed to rather than ridiculed, even here in the EoF.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very good way to put it Dave.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 18, 2009)

Isn't EoF material supposed to get laughed at though?

Also I'm laughing with pity for Zach, because he has no way to definitively prove that it works, unless this is actually a joke which belongs in the EoF. But I highly doubt that because this guy seems to be so passionate about his discovery.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> i dont see any of you guys making anything this popualra



You can see alot on the first page of EOF and GOTC.

Don't go youtube, come here nd be comedy for us pl0x!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Isn't EoF material supposed to get laughed at though?
> 
> Also I'm laughing with pity for Zach, because he has no way to definitively prove that it works, unless this is actually a joke which belongs in the EoF. But I highly doubt that because this guy seems to be so passionate about his discovery.


That was a joke, right?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 18, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First stop post-stocking me, you creeper.


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 19, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> yo dawgs i hacked my dsi sd card slot to play my dsi card with the dsi card so you can dsi card while you dsi card.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 19, 2009)

omg does it really work!!!!!!11!! ]

FUCK OFF! haha

he still here? hehehehehe
maybe hes releasing a update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in the video, hes a woman with a deep voice!


----------



## GamerOnHere (Aug 19, 2009)

Dude, put the files in a .zip and upload them to www.mediafire.com and give us the link. Your torrent isn't doing anything. Prove to us that it really works. Upload it to mediafire and give us instructions on how to use it. I am not criticizing, I am asking for your best. Either give us some proof, or just admit your broke, and you want someone to give you 25 or 30 dollars. If this "ZC" Really does work, I'm pretty sure you will get 5x that amount from donations.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 19, 2009)

i want to make a topic but i dont know how to make it popualra


----------



## GamerOnHere (Aug 19, 2009)

Making people like your topic is not easy to explain, especially if your name is Zach. However making a topic that is crazy will be a hit because everyone won't be able to stop laughing. The only problem: They'll be laughing at you!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 19, 2009)

GamerOnHere said:
			
		

> Making people like your topic is not easy to explain, especially if your name is Zach. However making a topic that is crazy will be a hit because everyone won't be able to stop laughing. The only problem: They'll be laughing at you!



i just want to be popualra


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 19, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> GamerOnHere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B-Blue for second Mod?


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 19, 2009)

By the way Zach I hate your videos and think that they are the opposite of cool, FROSTBITTEN! HAA!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 19, 2009)

He has a new video up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuS1t-vJ


----------



## azure0wind (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL!
awesome dude!
*AWESOME* "HACK"!
the torrent file isn't seeding at all!!!
plus there is no such ZC Card..!
(P.S=I've been searching for ZC Card....)


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> LOL!
> awesome dude!
> *AWESOME* "HACK"!
> the torrent file isn't seeding at all!!!
> ...



Don't tell me you actually thought it was real and went to search for ZC Card?!


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Don't tell me you actually thought it was real and went to search for ZC Card?!



Actually there is a ZC card! Some guy buys Coby SD card for really cheap, rips the covers off and then demodulates the ZC symbol on with a demodulator 7000 (aka a sharpie)


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 20, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> He has a new video up
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuS1t-vJ



Lol! Someone learned how to use links in very descriptive ways.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 20, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 20, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Aug 20, 2009)

can some one prize to me how this is fake i will ship you the zc card if you want me to


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 21, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> can some one *prize* to me how this is fake


This word.. You use it but you clearly don't know what it means


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 21, 2009)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> zachsupercoolvideos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd at this.  Apparently he doesn't.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 21, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> can some one prize to me how this is fake i will ship you the zc card if you want me to



this topic is in the EOF....ITS FAKE


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 21, 2009)

Zach, seriously, just because your name gets called last in school doesnt mean you can fool people here. that made no sense and I have no idea what I just said.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 21, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he means he wants us to tell him how the video is fake. (I WANT THE SD CARD YOU MIGHT NEVER GET IT BACK THOUGH.)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

I seriously lol'd.
This guy is mentally retarded >__>;
@Rider is that Eureka from Eureka 7 in yer sig? : O


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 21, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> can some one prize to me how this is fake i will ship you the zc card if you want me to


Because you do a load of bullshit with an SD card that has ZC or something written on the back, pretend to do something, pause (or edit out) the video then you put in a game or whatever and resume the video. Yeah real genius. No one's gonna fall for that now are they?

And if you seriously believe it works, you have a serious problem.

But if you could send the SD card that'd be great, I need something to to backup some PS3 and Wii game saves with


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 21, 2009)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> I seriously lol'd.
> This guy is mentally retarded >__>;
> @Rider is that Eureka from Eureka 7 in yer sig? : O



I can answer that for him.

Yes.  It is.  And it's the Nirvash in his avatar.  And Eureka from the movie in *my* avatar.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 21, 2009)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> @Rider is that Eureka from Eureka 7 in yer sig? : O


Yep.  And theres alot more pics of her if you click it


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 22, 2009)

Eureka.........SHE LOOKS TOTALLY DIFFERENT IN YOUR SIG.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 22, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Eureka.........SHE LOOKS TOTALLY DIFFERENT IN YOUR SIG.


Well it's still her, see
http://www.majhost.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?f=141791


----------



## zachsupercoolvid (Aug 24, 2009)

you might want to look at this

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=175...p;#entry2207308

why!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 24, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> you might want to look at this
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=175...p;#entry2207308
> 
> why!!!!!!!!


We all know that's your own mirror account, dumbass.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

cuz...
isnt it obvious


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 24, 2009)

zachsupercoolvideos said:
			
		

> you might want to look at this
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=175...p;#entry2207308
> 
> why!!!!!!!!


Fuck you with something hard and sandpappery.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 24, 2009)

metroid lover 2nd account said:
			
		

> zachsupercoolvideos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he's going to ask his mom to sleep with him?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which also makes you wonder how he got out...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 24, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait, did i hear that right.
A EUREKA 7 MOVIE?
There's a movie? O.O


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 24, 2009)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.  It's completely different from the series though


----------



## updowners (Aug 24, 2009)

OH FUCK YES IT SAYS HE'S BANNED!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> OH FUCK YES IT SAYS HE'S BANNED!!!!



But he's got a few more accounts from what I can see.  I'm getting the feeling that it's another one of "the worsts" multitude of personalities!


----------



## raulpica (Aug 24, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, The Worst never did any videos before, and always showed better spelling skills than this kid.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 24, 2009)

At least's it's over (considering that it was just a poorly edited video by some kid)


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 24, 2009)

Yet the thread lives on.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Yet the thread lives on.



He sold his soul to Neschn Satan for a popular thread on GBAtemp so evil is keeping it open!


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 25, 2009)

Neshn is Satan?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep, but don't tell him I told you or he'll send demons, birds and furry hamsters after me!


----------



## Sterling (Aug 25, 2009)

I kinda liked that last one


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yep, but don't tell him I told you or he'll send demons, birds and furry hamsters after me!



Don't WORry Mr. Dave! Your HaMSTAs are vwery cool tu.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww he's banned, no more hilarious threads. Hopfully he'll continue making videos for our amusment.


----------



## someperson2 (Aug 28, 2009)

I AM GLAD ITS OVER


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 28, 2009)

someperson2 said:
			
		

> I AM GLAD ITS OVER



Hello new account who is most likely zack.


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 28, 2009)

I think I did it.... Yeshhhh I can play games from my special super power card!!! Also when I take pictures of things with my DSi, the thing I shooted disapears.... Isn't it SUPERZ CUUULLLZZZ???
I'm proud to announce that I haven't seen a more retarted person than u ZACK in my whole life... It's so stupid wasting ur time with a stupid cam and a DSI...Get a life...


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 28, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> I think I did it.... Yeshhhh I can play games from my special super power card!!! Also when I take pictures of things with my DSi, the thing I shooted disapears.... Isn't it SUPERZ CUUULLLZZZ???
> I'm proud to announce that I haven't seen a more retarted person than u ZACK in my whole life... It's so stupid wasting ur time with a stupid cam and a DSI...Get a life...



OBJECTION!!! (Man I need to stop doing that) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways I can think of some people who are more retarded than him.
On a side note he (someperson2) probably is zack because he just made a thread about doom ds like zack and his accounts did multiple times.


----------



## updowners (Aug 28, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> someperson2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I also think its zach but this time he doesn't seem to be acting like a douchebag as much.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

ARMAGEDDON IS COMING! ANTICIPATE IT!!!!!

Immah douche riteeee? So can I be another _brand new_ Zach account?


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the perfect disguise! Nobody suspects it's him.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 28, 2009)

IT WORKZ ON PAL!!11!!11


----------



## updowners (Aug 29, 2009)

HE'S BANNED AGAIN!!!!!     XD


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 29, 2009)

Pwn'd.

I'll give him 2-3 days before he makes another account, unless he's been IP banned or something.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 29, 2009)

know his brother?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=195132


----------



## anaxs (Aug 29, 2009)

oh cool
another idiot
hopefully not tho


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 29, 2009)

Damn a 4th account. Someone needs to ban that guys IP address already!


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> Damn a 4th account. Someone needs to ban that guys IP address already!


Nooo, not my IP address!!!... 

...um, I mean, uh, let's not be too rash, maybe he'll be better this time. No need for such drastic measures.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Aug 30, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=175...p;#entry2210402

How is that any different of a fake? XD


----------



## raulpica (Aug 30, 2009)

For epicness I'll write this again:

wow zak ur full of hax, i totali blieve u, jus don liesten to all thise envious n00bs n plz maek mor vidoes coz theire funny and i relly liek them maybe u shud start doing some kindom heartz videoz coz i herd theyre relly cool with kids nowadays dat shud be easy for sumone with leet haxor skillz like u, alsoill start subriscrbing right now to ur u-tube cahnnel but u shud put porno on it that wud be soo cool so i won't haev to search for porn sites and my paretns could discover me mabe u cold hack firefox so i twont' display histori anyomore coz when u see pron its always dangerous to lieve it there so as i waz sayin u shud totalli post pron 2 ur channel all my friends wud come to see also dun forget about posting how to hack teh ps3 coz a friend o mine said it waz possilbe but i said not then he sayd yes it was and said u were able to do it, plz do it too so i ken ply pokemon on my ps3 kthx


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 30, 2009)

he dnt liek teh mudkipx get him now guy befor he pwnz us wit hs treek0z11v


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 31, 2009)

This guy's a real fagblaster.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

Aw......They banned his new account and deleted his threads.....and I really wanted to read about how he was going to buy gbatemp. LOL


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> This guy's a real fagblaster.


_Fagblaster_?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He shoots cigarettes?


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> He shoots cigarettes?


He shoots _at_ cigarettes?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, yeah that's what I meant.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

No I think he is a guy who kills noobs for no reason. (despite being one himself.)


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

I think he is so stupid that he _eats_ cigarettes instead, not shoot at them.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 31, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My lulz for the day.  And I wanna the dude come back...again.  So we can ban him...again.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 31, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Aw......They banned his new account and deleted his threads.....and I really wanted to read about how he was going to buy gbatemp. LOL


Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quote this to bring back the Zach threads


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted.


----------



## MarkyB86 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just bought a dsi last night to play scribblenauts, today I'm checking google to see if its possible to load any homebrewz from the sd slot. I found this post.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR 16 PAGES OF LAWLZ!

hahahaha


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 17, 2009)

ZACK IS BACK (probably)!!! YAY! (and this time with a sig) And I very much agree 16 pages of lolz.

Edit: re-read his post it's definitely zack. (aka he's searching google for sd-slot loader)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 17, 2009)

lolwut stupid zack


----------



## MarkyB86 (Sep 18, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> ZACK IS BACK (probably)!!! YAY! (and this time with a sig) And I very much agree 16 pages of lolz.
> 
> Edit: re-read his post it's definitely zack. (aka he's searching google for sd-slot loader)


Nice. I see you guys take kindly to newcomers on the forums. I'm not some fucking punk bitch kid Zack. I'm not telling you to look at my you tube fucking shitty videos. I signed up to give thanks, and that is what I did.


----------



## Domination (Sep 18, 2009)

MarkyB86 said:
			
		

> Nice. I see you guys take kindly to newcomers on the forums. I'm not some fucking punk bitch kid Zack. I'm not telling you to look at my you tube fucking shitty videos. I signed up to give thanks, and that is what I did.



Erm well, you see... Most people who come to the EOF sections aren't newcomers, newcomers mostly go to other sections first.


----------



## updowners (Sep 18, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> ZACK IS BACK (probably)!!! YAY! (and this time with a sig) And I very much agree 16 pages of lolz.
> 
> Edit: re-read his post it's definitely zack. (aka he's searching google for sd-slot loader)



He can spell. Definately not zach.


----------



## MarkyB86 (Sep 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> MarkyB86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I found this thread by searching the web, not browsing the forums. So, that's how that went down.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 20, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wait you're right........SORRY MARKY!


----------



## Private|Par (Sep 20, 2009)

Tell you what's great? The other videos on his youtube proving he is some jackass kid.


----------



## MarkyB86 (Sep 20, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for "seeing the light" brother!


----------



## fclinux009(2) (Oct 11, 2009)

hey don't be mean to zack, lots of kids try to grow up to fast and have a life online (just look at me I am 13) I made a big mistake and got flamed to. Wait until you are in our possition and have to make a new account with (2) on the end,


----------



## anaxs (Oct 11, 2009)

im surprised this thread isnt closed yet


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> im surprised this thread isnt closed yet


That's because the mods were having a good time with this thread.


----------



## bach3609 (Oct 25, 2009)

rofl hahaha. I can probably make a better fake video than him =) (first i need access to another DSI again....)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

Please notice that is in the EOF....so ya!


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2009)

My DSi is bigger than yours.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Keeley (Oct 26, 2009)

this thread should be stickied


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 26, 2009)

That guy srsly needs to get laaaaiidd


----------



## Ducky (Oct 27, 2009)

funny that he still left this thread open and accessible in his post on youtube , even tho this thread just flames him and prooves his wrong


----------



## prowler (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL. Oh my.
Failed?


----------



## MarkyB86 (Oct 27, 2009)

I remembered this thread when I first saw balloon boy, I cant tell who fails harder...


----------



## Twilight Cinder (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG SO FUNNY AND FAKE


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 27, 2009)

Old thread yes, but noticing his other videos this is what your 10-year old mastermind looks like:







Trolley's bullshit-o-meter works here, no?


----------



## psphacker (Nov 2, 2009)

guys it me zach but the dude in all the videos is not me thats my freind and i deced to upload it to his channle cus i am to lazy to make my own and he pretty mad about everone in the homebrerw world pissed off at him when he didnt make the video so lol you ALL FAIL!


----------



## MarkyB86 (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL he hacks psp's now it looks like.. phag


----------



## psphacker (Nov 2, 2009)

MarkyB86 said:
			
		

> LOL he hacks psp's now it looks like.. phag



yea losl i got 5.00 m33-6 on my psp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the dude in the videos isnt the one who made the dsi hack!!! omfg you alll fail! i am the one who made it !! zach is my freind and his gay brother is in the videos not meee ahhaha so fucking funny!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but any way i am trying to make REAL homebrew that hacks dsi firware and makes roms to be loaded off via sd card 1


----------



## Burnedmagix (Nov 2, 2009)

the troll is back
lets all feed him


----------



## amazingnoob (Nov 2, 2009)

Homebrew hacking dsi firmware? I think you're using the wrong word there (hint: exploits)


----------



## updowners (Nov 2, 2009)

psphacker said:
			
		

> MarkyB86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a troll is back


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2009)

I grow weary of seeing this thread title.

Someone fix this.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 2, 2009)

Wasn't this guy Ip banned?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 2, 2009)

BiT.SLEDGE said:
			
		

> Old thread yes, but noticing his other videos this is what your 10-year old mastermind looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he a middle-aged woman?


----------



## psphacker (Nov 2, 2009)

lols, the dude your making fun of ISNT THE ZACH YOU ALL KNOW and love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats the dudes acc i upload the "zc hack video on to it so roflol you got the rong guy and yea the dudes comp you ip banned was the one i used i am using my old pc right now so thatts how ii can get on


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 3, 2009)

psphacker said:
			
		

> lols, the dude your making fun of ISNT THE ZACH YOU ALL KNOW and love
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell did you just say?


----------



## prowler (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 5, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> psphacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolls are smarter than this.


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 5, 2009)

I am easily able to convey my feelings and opinions for this thread, and its author, and this so-called "exploit" as a whole, by simply typing this:


----------



## prowler (Nov 5, 2009)

how is this thread still going


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2009)

People like you are bumping it to ask how it is still going.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 7, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> People like you are bumping it to ask how it is still going.


I smell irony


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

may i now inquire as to why this topic is continuing to be discussed; my findings indicate that it is quite outdated.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 11, 2009)

*BUMP*
cause bumping dead topics is the hip thing to do


----------



## YayMii (Nov 23, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *BUMP*
> cause bumping dead topics is the hip thing to doGBAtemp RulesAvoid bumping (reviving) old or new topics; they'll be replied to when they're replied to.


Bumping is frowned upon here in GBAtemp.
*saysthepersonwhobumpedhisowntopic5timesinarow*


----------



## mariosonicds (Feb 25, 2010)

umm your torrent is not working make a beter download link
yous rapid share ,megaupload or some thing come on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just whant it easer


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 25, 2010)

mariosonicds said:
			
		

> umm your torrent is not working make a beter download link
> yous rapid share ,megaupload or some thing come on
> 
> 
> ...



This guy has one post.  Is he serious?  Or is he a First-Post troll?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2010)

Might be serious, I just checked and the torrent has no seeds and none of the peers have any parts of it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah, so many laughs to be had in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on another note, psphacker is obviously a duplicate.


----------



## Thoob (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't make fun of him, he just wants TEH ROMZ.


----------



## ell1010 (Mar 15, 2010)

psphacker said:
			
		

> guys it me zach but the dude in all the videos is not me thats my freind and i deced to upload it to his channle cus i am to lazy to make my own and he pretty mad about everone in the homebrerw world pissed off at him when he didnt make the video so lol you ALL FAIL!



ok then if you are the one who made the hack and not "your friend" why dont you tell us all here how to made the hack or why you did such a poorly edited video to try and make people think that that some random songs would load some ds games using the sd card slot ???


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2010)

This. Thread. Is. Hilarious.


----------



## prowler (Mar 15, 2010)

ell1010 said:
			
		

> psphacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bump, bro.
But you do know the joke has passed?
And that you adding any more to this conversion isn't funny.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 16, 2010)

the idiot has been banned lets let this thread die........now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll put some of my magic into the EOF as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Closed..


----------

